# Hunting Vehicles



## The Bill Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

If you got a hunting truck or jeep that has made through the seasons, then post it up.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*1954 CJ3B*

1945 CJ3B willis


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*1982 CJ8 Scrambler*

I've had this ol' Jeep for 19 years. Everything is pretty much original except for the tires, the spray-on finish, and the new huntin' rack from 2008. But she still starts every time and gets me back to camp after dark. That rack on the front has carried lots of fire wood and many a hog and a big buck or two....!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Pocampo said:


> I've had this ol' Jeep for 19 years. Everything is pretty much original except for the tires, the spray-on finish, and the new huntin' rack from 2008. But she still starts every time and gets me back to camp after dark. That rack on the front has carried lots of fire wood and many a hog and a big buck or two....!!


That is an awesome looking Jeep!


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey CORPORAL.........The new tires are sweet...............


Captain

shall I post up pics of my new RIG..??


----------



## jponcik (Sep 20, 2006)

*96 Dodge*

We fixed this one up 2 years ago.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Capt'n..!!
Sorry, I didn't get a chance to show them to you before we left. But the new BFG Mud Terrains are nice. They're pricey....but nice.

Yea, I think you ought to post up photos of you driving the big H2 down Memorial Drive.....not..!!

Po


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Trooper*

Here is my trooper...Has never let me down.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*1975 IH Scout*

Here is a Scout that we built last year & sent to Argentina.. Ranch Truck..

Completely redone including floors, body, suspension (3" lift), engine & drive train.. Pretty nice Scout..

Painted Hot Rod Flatz Black. per customer request...

Supergas


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*1981 CJ8 Scrambler*

This jeep is for sale $7000

Look up Scrambler on craigslist


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

My Tundra is my everyday/hunt'n vehicle and the YJ gets to come out and play sometimes...


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Sammy*

Elevated alumiunum rack about to go on as well


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

here is my 85 CJ. all original.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

This girl has been great through out the hunting years!! It's time to let her go. What was I thinking swapping a 460 in her!!!!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pocampo said:


> I've had this ol' Jeep for 19 years. Everything is pretty much original except for the tires, the spray-on finish, and the new huntin' rack from 2008. But she still starts every time and gets me back to camp after dark. That rack on the front has carried lots of fire wood and many a hog and a big buck or two....!!


That's a fine rig!!!


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine... Hog and Quail seats for the front.. Rhino Lined on the inside.. Safari rack going on it this year!



​


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Try again


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

My 80' CJ 5................before and after with my kid's.--Now has a 2.6" lift on it--more camo paint accents (my oldest son) but no pic's. 1st pic is my belly and son feedin corn.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pick 1, they've all been through hell and back and still ticking.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> pick 1, they've all been through hell and back and still ticking.


Love those Excursions!! Looks like you need to sell those old things and upgrade!!!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

I love looking at everyones rigs. Gives me ideas what I can do to mine. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

This will be the third season for Red, my deer lease Suburban....Nothing fancy, but it gets me to the stand and keeps me dry and warm. It has been a very dependable truck, and my grandsons love it, because they get to drive it all over the lease.....


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

My '84 does the job for me.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My son and daughter both learned how to drive in this Samurai. We have lots of fun at the lease with it!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

'71 FJ with not so stock running gear.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Jay Strass said:


> My '84 does the job for me.


I've got one as well. What motor does yours have? Mine has the V6, wish it had a little more power, but maybe it's just worn out. It gets the job done though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine is the small 6, also. It does lack some power but it gets me around in some nasty wet stuff, it definitely helps with it behind so light. I can go through some stuff that the big diesel 4x4's on my lease sink in FAST.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Slimshady said:


> '71 FJ with not so stock running gear.


Beuatiful TOYota there..


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Yeah that thing is sweet


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres my little buggy:


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

now that is a fine mofo right there, gotta love those samurai's


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

*1990 suburban gmc*

This is my beast and still working on it


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Txdrake, you have one good looking rig, Congrats!!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

I love all hunting vehicles


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks, Fellas!


----------

